
React-Move 2.0 – Resonance joins React-Move to make your animations even better - tannerlinsley
https://medium.com/react-tools/react-move-2-0-resonance-joins-react-move-to-make-your-animations-even-better-2279d95cefaf
======
tannerlinsley
TL;DR - React-Move 2.0 is a merge of Steve Hall's Resonance library into
React-Move.

\- Mind boggling performance \- Amazing stability \- A simple and even more
powerful API \- Delays, staggers, and complex transition groups \- Multi-step
Transitions \- Animation lifecycle hooks

Example Here: [https://codesandbox.io/s/j4mv3lvj6v?from-
embed](https://codesandbox.io/s/j4mv3lvj6v?from-embed)

